# Analyse This



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

A witness to a bombing case "Claims" to have hand written a critical note which showed up on the envelope of a letter which pre announced two bombs, and one death. See the note and the handwriting of the individual and vote... was the Nathan R note written by this individual or is the handwriting a forgery???
http://www.unabombers.com/NathanRNote.htm


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

DanPride

What's the deal with your last two posts ?

:wl: 8O :wl: 

Yikes !


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

No don't even humor us, Politics Forum is really for law enforcement politics. Events related to Massachusetts etc...

Topic locked


----------

